# New Emmersed Setup



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Will try again soon


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Iggy8194 said:


> Hey* everyone,* starting my emmersed* setup,* still less than a week old,* comments welcome.
> 
> Substrate* is potting soil capped with Flourite, Humidity is over 90* at the moment,* just* pulled some* plants* our of the water,* and am trying to minimize the shock, especially with my Anubias and Crypt(s), more* on the way! Temp ranges 75-82ish, accomplished* with* seeding heating mats under* each tray. I* know it's probably not necessary,* but I had one laying around, and couldn't not spring for another. I* think I'm going to have the bottom shelf heated with them,* for particularly needy plants. Lighting is 2 x 8.5in reflector clamp* lights off Amazon with 60W CFL's... quite bright.




























































Sorry just cell pics guys.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bump. Come on guys, love some feedback.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks good. I use the same trays and domes. If you run into fungus gnats, you can grab mosquito dunks from home depot.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks! And thanks for the info. I've got an anubias flower!
















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice start. This is how I do it too. I like the fact that the plants are more accessible when the lids are off as opposed to using aquariums with lids. It can make getting the lids on a bit trickier though when they grow in a lot.


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah, I'm having some trouble with my crypt and anubias one at the moment.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

The 10$ 10 gal I picked up at Petco today )


















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice setup! Where did you get your trays/and Lids? Im starting to dab into emmersed setups would like to move some of my Erios over emmersed


----------



## BadBob (Jun 4, 2011)

Sjb1987 said:


> Nice setup! Where did you get your trays/and Lids? Im starting to dab into emmersed setups would like to move some of my Erios over emmersed


I use these and get mine from Evershine Hydroponics.

Humidity Domes

Cut Kit Tray Strange name.

They have all sorts of useful stuff for plants. Even things you never heard of. They are local for me so I can just drive by the store and pick them up.

The trays you shold be able to get at a garden supply store most of the ones I see in big box stores will have holes ion the bottom I've' never seen the humidity domes any where but at a hdrponics store.


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks! I got all of the materials, minus the soil, from Amazon. I think it's my second addiction after plants lol.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice setup.


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad I caught this thread. I am planning on a couple emersed setups this summer. The trays, and domes look perfect for this operation!!


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys, I would probably change a few things and may still, but I would recommend smaller pots maybe coir or something softer that can be molded a bit too maximize the room inside the domes. Also I have a thermostat hooked up to a power strip with all my heating pads hooked into it. It keeps the water temp between 81-83 and I think it's doing wonders for my HC.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Iggy, I use a mix of coir and perlite. I also use the 2" square pots. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

BadBob said:


> I use these and get mine from Evershine Hydroponics.
> 
> Humidity Domes
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links  ...ill check out amazon as well iggy


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quick question guys, any advice for converting Anubias to emmersed conditions? I'm having trouble with leaves drying out, but I'm concerned that keeping my humidity too high will prevent proper emmersed growth. I'm also thinking of getting an air pump and running a couple air stones in each tray to aerate the water. Would this be an acceptable practice or a waste of time and money?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

My setup overall, still growing.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

do you have a small powerhead for water flow or is this not an issue? thanks


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have no water flow at the moment, but was considering adding a few airstones to each tray. Not sure if it would help much or not.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks. I want to try an emersed setup so loving this thread


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

Seriously considering ordering some of these, and was just wondering how often do you change the water in the trays?


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

I haven't yet, I just refill them with tank water when too much evaporates, but I might change it sometime. I've only had it up and running less than a month.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks. So I guess the water doesn't smell quite funky yet


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nope, lol, I'm hoping it doesn't get too bad.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

I figure I could just swap out all the water with the old tank water during wc if it gets bad.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Rusty said:


> I figure I could just swap out all the water with the old tank water during wc if it gets bad.


I frequently water my emersed trays with tank water in the winter months.

Also, I never bother with changing the water in my emersed setups, but the tubs are either out in the greenhouse or in a musty old basement, so either way I'm not sure I would notice even if they did start to smell a little off LOL.


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey, no problem, I'll post some more update soon, honestly the most simple setup may be doing the best at the moment.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ludwagia Atlantis growing like a weed, you can still see the submerged leaves as well.









Ludwagia sp. Red growing even more quickly and Flame moss in the background.









Wisteria in both its emergent and submersed form. The emergent clipping I placed in there was growing out of my nano, and when placed in the higher humidity location proceeded to expunge a good deal of yellowish powder. It can be seen floating in the water in places. I was wondering if anyone might know what it was.



























My tiny Anubias Nana v. Gold, I'm quite fond of it and love how tiny it is.









Tons of tiny new leaves on my Anubias "petite"









Emergent growth of Rotala "H ra" a.k.a. Gai Lai









R. H ra

Hey guys thanks for looking, I know it's not very inclusive, but I'll update when growth is more apparent.

Thanks, Iggy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

drooling. i love your pics man. keep them coming


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks! I'll update my HC and Monte Carlo within a week, definitely new growth, but I feel like it's really about to take off.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Emmersed 'Monte Carlo'









Emmersed 'HC'









Both









10 gal emmersed tank with 'HC', 'Monte Carlo', and an Anubias Barteri v. Nana.

Thanks for looking guys, the HC would have more growth, but I haven't been able to keep my hands off it and keep splitting it up into different containers with different conditions to see what works best. As always, I love feedback and suggestions.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just ordered a few Buce plants today!!! Can't wait until they get here, I have a new tray and humidity dome with their name on it! In other news, I stuck a few bamboo in Mason jars, looks decently cool. Post pics soon hopefully.

Comments!! Come on guys let me know what you think and how I can improve upon this setup. OH!! I also received my Plant Tissue Culture book today and can't wait to see where this leads.

-Jordan


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Watch out with the buces, they're addictive!


----------



## Iggy8194 (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha, as if this hobby wasn't addictive enough. I have a strange looking leaf on my Ludwagia sp. Red any ideas as to what's happening?










You can see the normal leaf above it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

